# Drinking too much water



## jgoellner (Jun 13, 2009)

My hedgehog, Chloe is 4.5 years old. All of a sudden she seems to be drinking way more water than usual. I have a 30oz (at least) water bottle for her. Over a period of 3 days, she drank all of it plus it got filled while i was gone. And when I got home and filled it again she came out of her igloo and drank more. Plus all of the pine bedding was soaked. Any ideas why she'd be drinking so much water?


----------



## baloneybaby (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you sure the bottle is not leaking?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

jgoellner said:


> My hedgehog, Chloe is 4.5 years old. All of a sudden she seems to be drinking way more water than usual. I have a 30oz (at least) water bottle for her. Over a period of 3 days, she drank all of it plus it got filled while i was gone. And when I got home and filled it again she came out of her igloo and drank more. Plus all of the pine bedding was soaked. Any ideas why she'd be drinking so much water?


Sounds like a leaking bottle..Put a dish under it .
A dish is alot safer and much easier to clean.
Water should be changed daily.


----------

